# what do you think I need?



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

honest answers here from those of you who have, or hve had a child of around 20 months. just what do I really need? I have a maclaren buggy now (oooh its lovely), she is going to start in a cot bed as she is still in a cot at the foster carers, but hopefully we will convert it into a junior bed as soon as she is ready, I have bought some lovely plates and cutlery, and am "in the know" about the toys side of things.  as far as nappies, wipes, bottles/spout cups etc go we are going to wait until the intros have started and buy the same as what the foster carers have, we hve a booster seat from a relative (on advice from the foster carers) so I guess it more things like what do I do about bibs at that age? anyone fancy writing a nice comprehensive list of what a 20 month old uses in a regular week?

the thing is all through the prep and home assessment its about identifying what we DO know and now we are on specifics and talking about a real little person of a certain age I amsure there are a million and one things I should know, but don't!  

all advice gratefully accepted

k
xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

K, pop this question onto the parents place to chat thread as well, you will get a lot of answers over there 

Good luck
Amanda x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

good idea thanks!


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Awww Kylie,

How exciting that it is getting so close for you. Hope you get lots of ideas and responses so you can go on a nice big spending spree   Something i have started doing for my boys is every week i buy them some art and craft type things such as glitter, card, pencils etc... and put it all in a big box. So that when they are old enough they will have a massive box of goodies to get stuck in to.

How about bath toys? A little first aid kit with a thermometer and a few essentials. 

Am sure i will think of lots more things,

Leanne xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks leanne- the boys look lovely! (remember the good old days of wine and latenight chats??!!)  I have loads of bath toys, well toys in general, that I have built up over the years, but it is things like the first aid kit- what do you keep in it? I have a baby thermometer (forehead one), but not sure exactly what to buy to put in it- a list would be great! I have loads of boots points that I can get it with.
kylie
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh yes, those late night chats with a few bottles of wine. Seems like a lifetime ago!!!

Well i know our boys are younger but here is what we have in their first aid kit.

Plasters
bonjela
calpol
medised
thermometer (you can buy the digital ones quite cheap, got mine from ebay)
sudocrem

I also have a  infant resuscitation leaflet which i got from the red cross. I did do a full standard first aid course when i was at college which needs updating really so i keep a few leaflets in the box just in case the worst was to happen and my mind went blank.

L xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Kylie,

PoohBear is 18 months now and we are going through bottles of calpol and medised for his teeth and also Teether's, they are homeopathic power sachets which you can buy in Holland & Barret made by Nelsons also some boots etc do sell them, they are a god send. I would also recommend a digital ear thermometer (£30.00) but worth spending the money as they are quick and easy to use even when the child is asleep.

Poohbears Mummy.x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Kylie

This is exciting thinking you're so close.  It sounds like you've got everything well under control, and I can't add to what the others have put for the First Aid kit.  As for the bibbys, I think I'd wait until you start the intros and see what's she's wearing at her foster carers.  One thing I have found useful that nobody mentioned to me was a portable change mat that I bought from Mothercare, it folds us and packs into the change bag which I've found very handy.

Have fun shopping.

love
Cindy


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Kylie

How exciting! Right I'm just trying to wrack my brain for ideas....

definately bibs! Our daughter was 20 months when she came and although she was eating finger foods very well, she would be very messy with yogurts and the like! She is now almost 2 1/2 and I still tend to put a bib on her when we're at home - just to save her pretty clothes!

You've mentioned wipes - you'll go through bucket loads! I always tend to have a pack in my bag/the car, definately a pack in her bedroom - 9/10 times she'll fill her nappy during the night - and the usual supply is in the living room! And lastly a pack in the living room - or wherever's nearest to wiping fingers and mouths when they've eaten!
Boots own wipes are generally on offer at £1.99 buy one get another free. I always stock up! Also Tesco do a similiar offer on their own brand. Less often than Boots though.

Nappy sacks  I always need - because she's still doing stinkers! (Hopefully will have her toilet trained soon though!), and although she's not a baby anymore, a change mat  has really come in handy for us, because when you change a smelly nappy without a mat underneath, chances are you may catch some on your nice clean carpet/floor (uuurgh!).

*Yes thermometer and sudocrem definately!*

A sunscreen for the car  window - assuming you have a car, and we'll be getting some sunshine soon!

A big bottle of Johnsons Baby Shampoo - lasted us almost 8 months - and yes we did bath her every day - just never seemed to go down! You can generally get that type of stuff on offer at supermarket.

A Splash Mat  - to go under where she's eating - maybe when she's having bolognese or something that stains! Or to sit and draw on etc.

One massive tip, is to avoid chocolate icecream and bolognese sauce near any item of clothing you're keen on - they stain big time!

One tip about beakers  - we were bought lots of nice new pretty beakers - "AnyWay Up Cup" - no good for our little girl at all - they are near-impossible to suck any drink out of! And we also got a "Tomme Tippee" (Disney ones) with a "Bite & Suck" technique - also not possible to drink from. The only beaker we've found any good for ours are the small tommee Tippee basic beaker - the spout folds down. (That one is good, although leaks a bit) and the one she's used more than any other is the "Avent Naturally" beaker.

Hope that's not too much all at once! Just some experience talking there!

Good luck and enjoy shopping

Ever x


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

kylie - youve got loads of advice here - cant think of anything to add.  Just wanted to say im sooooo excited for you!!
Kizziexx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Kylie

Loads of great advice................all I can add is please re-think about the booster seat.

Our DD is 5 and is still in a car seat. it's a Gracco one with a booster seat with a back support.  Is yours like this, if so it should be fine?

Sorry to put a damper on that one, I'm married to a police man & safety is something I've had drummed into me. 

You must be so excited, I can remember those days so well!

Have fun shopping.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I have no idea but it looks like we all know now!
 

Just want to wish you so much luck and cant wait to hear all your news!

Natsxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, re the ear thermometer - Lloyds chemist are doing one for £10 at the moment.

Have you thought about a wind up music "something" (they come in all designs and guises) to settle the child to sleep; dimmer switch in the bedroom to dim the lights when you read the bedtime story; age suitable video/dvd (eg Teletubbies, Noddy, Fimbles or similar) for when the child plays up - put it on the tv so the show begins and distract them away to that to calm them down; lots of picture cardboard books to look at.

All the best


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Andrea

Not sure if I'm right or not, but I assumed that when Kylie mentioned about a booster seat, she was meaning instead of a high chair - to eat in, not for the car. Not sure?!

We have a Brittax Eclipse carseat which we've found very good (although haven't anything to compare with!!).
We used highchair until she was 2 and then onto a booster seat (strapped to dining chair).

Sorry to butt back in there! Oops!

Ever xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Ever 

Please don't apologise, I read Kylie's message as though she meant a booster seat for a car, I never thought for a moment that she meant one for the dining room chair for her to sit on,  they do some wonderful ones these days.

Sorry Kylie!!  Have you put a car seat on your list though? 

Andrea
xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

don't forget about the big bottle of champagne for after panel!

you'll definately need that!


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hey ruthie TOP plan! we got stuck into the verve cliquot after approval panel so I think this time we should do it properly and go for the bollinger which is much nicer and I will never be able to afford it again!!

don't panic andrea- we have duly purchased two britax stage one carseats- one for dh's car and one for mine so we don't have to keep moving it in and out. I think its the britax renaissance? on special at mothercare 20 quid off.  the booster seat is instead of a high chair.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Kylie

Thanks for clearing up the confusion over the booster seat, phew, panic over! 

Got to agree with Ruth over the bubbly, don't forget yourselves in all of this!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi again!

We were given a bottle of bubbly the day I left work - 10 months ago, and it';s still sat in the fridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I fully intended to open it the following day - after our very first intro day, and we were too shattered to celebrate, and have been ever since!!!
I'm afraid becoming a mummy, has turned me into more of a cup of tea type of girl!! Oh dear!

Although if and when my hubbie gets round to finishing my new  kitchen off, I'll be more than ready to crack it open and start the celebrations!!

Maybe Sunday might be a nice time to treat myself after all this time! I'll let you know!


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi andrea just come to say ive only got 2 more day untill monday matching panel .. fingers and toes crossed its a +++ yes..love molly
hi gilrs hope you are all ok and well and good...xx xx xx xx xx


superal said:


> Ever
> 
> Please don't apologise, I read Kylie's message as though she meant a booster seat for a car, I never thought for a moment that she meant one for the dining room chair for her to sit on,  they do some wonderful ones these days.
> 
> ...


----------

